# Has Anybody Seen The Rockwood?



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey, I don't know if anybody has noticed this before but -

We went to an RV show yesterday just to look at the all new models, when guess what we saw? Did you know (and a lot of you probably do) that Rockwood has almost an exact copy of our Outback? The only major difference was that the bed slide is electric and they don't have the support bars under it. Almost EVERYTHING was just like being in an outback, even the couch looked exactly the same and the fabric design was the same! They did have a few minor differences, like the bathtub floor doesn't have the seat, so that makes it seem bigger. Also the bathroom faucet is in the corner and the bunk bed section has the curtain there already (so they deprive you of the mod!







). The bathroom door doesn't go all the way to the top, it has a 2 inch gap, I think and the skylight over the tub has a cover, so it lets in some light, but I don't think I would like that.

The sales guy is sitting here BRAGGING how they "cloned the Outback pretty good", only theirs is better because they've made some improvements. By the way we were looking around so carefully, he thought we were really interested. We didn't tell him we already have THE ORIGINAL! I guess the sincerest form of flattery is plagerism, er, I mean, copying!

DH said he would rather have the support bars underneath the bed slide anyway and it isn't that hard to slide it out manually.

What do you all think of this?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The Max Lite made by trail lite is pretty much an exact Outback clone too.
I looked at one at an RV show. everything was basicaly an exact copy except that the fit and finish just was not up to par.
When you looked at it really close, it was not built nearly as good.

After looking at the cable setup for the rear slide, I think I prefer my braces underneath. i'd never get a good nights sleep waiting for a cable to snap.

Brochure and floor plans here
Clicky


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

My Outback was made by Trail Lite, I was just saw the stickers again today.

Bill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> My Outback was made by Trail Lite, I was just saw the stickers again today.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]87321[/snapback]​


You sure the sticker does'nt say "Outback by liteway"
Liteway was a division of Keystone and not the same company as Trail Lite.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Katrina said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > My Outback was made by Trail Lite, I was just saw the stickers again today.
> ...


Ah shucks... It sucks getting old and I'm NOT yet. Your right it was liteway.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Four4RVing said:


> We didn't tell him we already have THE ORIGINAL!Â I guess the sincerest form of flattery is plagerism, er, I mean, copying!
> 
> DH said he would rather have the support bars underneath the bed slide anyway and it isn't that hard to slide it out manually.
> 
> ...


I would have told him just to see his responce








Like your DH I rather have the supports underneath the slide out

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My vote still remains with an Outback









Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

These Coachmen Captiva TT's look slightly familiar also.....

Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

why own a copy when you can have an original.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

One interesting thing that my DW and I heard last year from a dealer that was trying to compete against the Outback, was that white interiors would never make it in this industry. Funny what a difference a year makes.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Wonder if Rockwood would mind hiring the dump-valve-handle-decal guy?


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Wonder if Rockwood would mind hiring the dump-valve-handle-decal guy?
> [snapback]87366[/snapback]​


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Before the Outback was the Frontier by K-Z. Floor plans are virtually identical to the Outback. The rear slide on the Frontiers is macho beefy.

Here is the 26 RS copy floorplan from Frontier:









Here is the 25 RS-S copy:









Randy


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

nynethead said:


> why own a copy when you can have an original.
> [snapback]87340[/snapback]​


Several thousand dollars... the bottom line is price sometimes... especially if you are only going to spend 20-30 nights a year in it... is it really worth the extra money?

Just a thought...

Allsixofus


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

starcraft has two outback clones, the aruba, tahity model actually has the white cabinets, now thats a clone.

the other is their homestead brand, with wood grain cabinets









no thanks, we will stick with our beloved outback









darrel


----------



## bojibnd (May 17, 2004)

Just back from the Sports show. Our dealer had the new Kargoroo as the only Outback there a bit disappointing. But going through all of the other dealers, it was like deja vu. So many clones to our 21rs. Getting eager though for the camping season, have "the needed"shopping list for the dealer.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't think the Starcraft brands are making the rear slide models any more -- stopped in 2005. You can read old posts here of everyone trying to make a decision between the __________ and an Outback. KZ, Forest River, Rockwood, Max Lite, Trail Cruiser, Velocity and Captiva to name a few. Pilgrim RV even has one now. RVision just came out with the Sport Lite which seems to be a less costly version of their Max Lite clone. After all my review, I chose the Outback. Did I mention I finally get to pick it up on Tuesday?

ON EDIT -- As you may have read, I picked it up Tuesday and drove 120 miles home. I spent time in it today (Saturday) loading up some things over at the storage lot. Yes, I made the right choice. Absolutely no buyers remorse on this purchase. And, after around 140 days it is finally raining here in Phoenix, AZ and not a drop of water inside the Outback.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The one thing none of these "Outback Come Latelies" has is.... US! Not a one of those brands has earned the respect and admiration of their owners as much as the Outback. If they have any hope at catching the magic of the Outback it will take a hell of a lot more than just slapping a coat of white paint on the cabinets. It will take a committment to quality, good floorplans, solid materials and most of all the attention to detail that the Outback is known for. Can the Outback get better? You bet. Can those guys catch up? Only if Keystone lets them.

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Reverie said:


> The one thing none of these "Outback Come Latelies" has is.... US! Not a one of those brands has earned the respect and admiration of their owners as much as the Outback. If they have any hope at catching the magic of the Outback it will take a hell of a lot more than just slapping a coat of white paint on the cabinets. It will take a committment to quality, good floorplans, solid materials and most of all the attention to detail that the Outback is known for. Can the Outback get better? You bet. Can those guys catch up? Only if Keystone lets them.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]87610[/snapback]​


Woohoo...Reverie nailed it there. I for one was on the fence and this site was key to my final decision. Maybe we need to start a poll? I'll see if I can get one started... shy


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Same here, OregonCamper!


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

The guy that designed the Outback left Keystone and went to Gulfstream... and they created the Gulfbreeze line with many changes to the design... it really boils down to price... just like anything else...

Allsixofus


----------

